# 1st Annual Woody's Dove Hunt



## volguy (Jun 1, 2006)

thought i would make a new post since the other thread is getting lengthy.  can a moderator please make this stick at the top.  

We are trying to find a field right now.  please let me know if you have a lead on a field that will hold around 50 people.  i think we have about 25 interested right now.  we could go ahead and collect some money from folks to give to the farmer as a deposit.  

We can meet opening day around 9 for a little social and i will pull my big smoker to the field and cook some pork bar b que to eat after the hunt around 6 p.m. or so.  each person can bring a side or drinks.  we can work all that out later.


----------



## bradpatt03 (Jun 1, 2006)

do you have a link to the original thread?


me and one other are interested


----------



## dutchman (Jun 1, 2006)

I am interested and can bring my dutch ovens to prepare something.

Let us know about the deposit.


----------



## kevincox (Jun 1, 2006)

There is fields available in Washington county. I'll try and get in touch with the guys today.


----------



## fulldraw74 (Jun 1, 2006)

volguy said:
			
		

> thought i would make a new post since the other thread is getting lengthy.  can a moderator please make this stick at the top.
> 
> We are trying to find a field right now.  please let me know if you have a lead on a field that will hold around 50 people.  i think we have about 25 interested right now.  we could go ahead and collect some money from folks to give to the farmer as a deposit.
> 
> We can meet opening day around 9 for a little social and i will pull my big smoker to the field and cook some pork bar b que to eat after the hunt around 6 p.m. or so.  each person can bring a side or drinks.  we can work all that out later.




Keep myself and Gagirl informed.....


----------



## chris hall (Jun 1, 2006)

*the dove hunt*

hey guys keep me posted on the hunt too, I'll bring whatever


----------



## Dovebuster33 (Jun 3, 2006)

Hey guys, count me in. Keep me advised.

Dovebuster


----------



## GADAWGS (Jun 3, 2006)

I would be interested also


----------



## J HESTER (Jun 3, 2006)

count me in also.


----------



## georgia_hunter (Jun 3, 2006)

count me in too!!!!


----------



## Jeff Phillips (Jun 3, 2006)

I'm interested! Would probably bring 3 or 4 young folks with me.

Send a PM to Cal and see if he would be interested in holding the event. He has a place just south of Columbus if my memory is right.


----------



## Jeff Phillips (Jun 3, 2006)

I sent a PM to Cal.


----------



## Jody Hawk (Jun 3, 2006)

If work permits I am interested too !!!!!!!! Got to check my schedule and see if that is work weekend. If it is, I may be able to get off.


----------



## LJay (Jun 3, 2006)

Me too!


----------



## CAL (Jun 3, 2006)

I would be interested as I have a pay shoot every year,birds permitting.I have a corn field that would hold 50 people or maybe one or two more.I never have a problem filling the field.I just need to know for sure what the plan is before people go to contacting me from other places.I also have a good size shelter to cook under too.Advise!


----------



## fatboy84 (Jun 3, 2006)

I'm interested too. 

Cal, where is your field located?


----------



## biggabuck (Jun 4, 2006)

Me and crew sure would like to be included.Keep us informed.


----------



## tom turkey 2x2 (Jun 4, 2006)

*dove shoot*

I would definetly be interested in the dove shoot  ..tomturkey


----------



## goose buster (Jun 5, 2006)

Myself and maybe two others might be interested. What dollar amount are we talking about?


----------



## beretta (Jun 5, 2006)

COUNT ME IN!!! Group of 5. 3 adults, 2 youths


----------



## Hogguide (Jun 5, 2006)

I have a 30 acre field available in Middle GA, 20 Minutes from Macon, GA.
Let me know if anyone is interested.
Hogguide


----------



## chris hall (Jun 5, 2006)

*Dove Hunting*

Hey Hogguide,
I am interested do you think it will be planted in enough time. Let me know if I can help in any way. Got a buddy that will help out or what ever we gotta do to shoot some birds. Keep us posted


----------



## volguy (Jun 6, 2006)

*hogguide*

yes, that would work for us.  can you send me a pm and let me know how much you are asking.  it would just be an opening day shot for the woody's members here.  thanks.


----------



## volguy (Jun 6, 2006)

*Dove Field*

Guys If You Have A Field Please Pm Me.  This Thread Is Starting To Get Full Also Like The Other One.  Send Me A Pm So I Can Try To Figure Out How Much And Where The Field Is.  Thanks.


----------



## Hogguide (Jun 6, 2006)

I have a 30 acre field in Twiggs County. (Near Macon)
My tractor is busted and I haven't been able to get the millet in the ground yet but there is still some time left.

 I would lease this field if someone is interested. It will hold 30-35 shooters. It is located here in the Terra server photo, right in the center of the photo. I have some smaller fields that are just above and to the left of the field in them middle of the photo, near 11:00 AM in the photo.
Field is 15 minutes East of Macon, GA.

http://terraserver.microsoft.com/image.aspx?T=1&S=12&Z=17&X=335&Y=4527&W=1

Call or email if interested.
Hogguide

boarhunter@bellsouth.net
478.256.3448 Cell


----------



## bsbarnes (Jun 7, 2006)

Please include me.  Thx


----------



## muddy_feet (Jun 7, 2006)

Have gun will travel.  Just PM a Price, would it be OK to bring a guest, he'll pay.  I may also bring some food or drinks for everyone.


----------



## georgia_hunter (Jun 7, 2006)

If you need a extra tractor to help plant let me know I can help.


----------



## jason308 (Jun 7, 2006)

Count me and my girl in if there's still room!


----------



## elkoholic (Jun 8, 2006)

i am in if there is still room


----------



## shane111 (Jun 11, 2006)

*Dove Shoot*

We will be having a shoot opening weekend. The field is planted in sunflowers, corn, browntop millet, and egyptian wheat.These fields are managed year around for dove, not just for opening day. The field will hold 60 shooters. We hosted the GonNetwork shoot last year. Just go to roseallen plantation and the article should come up in the search.

All the woody's crowd are welcome. All shooter are welcome to fish in the two lakes at the lodge before the shoot. Plenty of room and a really large brick bbq pit.


----------



## Hogguide (Jun 17, 2006)

I started at 6:30 AM this morning and got the field plowed.
(30 acres) That is the field in the back of the avatar in my sig line. From where that picture was taken  is about 7-800  yds to the tree line behind the hog. (Both of em)

 A 57 HP 4 WD Kobota Tractor and a 13 foot 36 disk harrow with a drag behind it made short work of the field. It suprised me as to how fast it went.  Gonna throw out the fertilizer in the morning and wait to see if it looks like we are going to get some rain on Tuesday before throwing the millet out. 
Should be ready to go before opening day. I already have roundup ready corn, RR soybeans, sunflower and grain sorgham in the ground. And, the dove are pretty heavy right now in one of my front fields that has Pennington fall mix with the wheat, rye and oats and dried up clover in it. I mowed a few strips in them a couple of weeks ago. I have about 7-8 acres in the Pennington. I think that I am going to leave it standing for a while yet.
The field is so clean now, the Hogs are going to REALLY stand out in it now. I probably will have to stand guard over it  for a few nights when the stuff comes up.
HG


----------



## MudDucker (Jun 18, 2006)

Let me know where and how much.


----------



## waregle1 (Jun 30, 2006)

*Dove Hunt*

I have 4 very interested in a Woody's Dove Shoot. We will pay and help bring food as well. I have some Jalapeno Cheese Sausage that is awesome on a grill....

Kim Youngblood
(aka waregle1)


----------



## Hogguide (Jul 27, 2006)

In this last picture, you can see the Bi-Color Lespedeza that has been planted to simulate an overgrown farm fence row for quail.


*Dove Field*

Here are a couple of updated photos to my Dove Plot. I have 30 acres planted in Brown top Millet and sunflowers. It has been growing sort of slow due to the lack of rain but we got over 3" in the last week. I have a rain gauge right in the corner of the plot. On Tuesday, I applied 2000 pounds of 13-13-13 to the field. This should get it really going now.

The power line (first and last pictures) really holds the birds once the season gets going. They land on it prior to flying down to feed. Once everything matures, we will mow, disc and burn prior to opening day of dove season.
Hogguide


*Terra Server Imagery*

http://terraserver.microsoft.com/image.aspx?T=1&S=12&Z=17&X=335&Y=4527&W=1

Here is a terra server link to show the field. My field is the green one right in the middle of the screen. I also have a smaller field (Pennington mix) just to the north and west of my field.
The surrounding open areas are clay pits.


----------



## waregle1 (Jul 31, 2006)

*Woody's dove hunt????*

Has anything come of this? There are 3-4 of us looking for a spot on opening day. We will pay if necessary and will bring food & help cook if that works also.

Let me know.

Thanks

Kim Youngblood
(waregle1)
(vidalia1 on NGTO)


----------



## dutchman (Aug 2, 2006)

Is this thing a go or no go? I'm curious. My opening weekend will be spent elsewhere, but I'm game for a later in the season opportunity or two.


----------



## Dovebuster33 (Aug 10, 2006)

Hey Guys . I still am in but need to nail down opening day plans. How much $? Are we gonna eat lunch before? If so has plans been set. Let me know.

DB33


----------



## RamblinWreck (Aug 16, 2006)

VERY interested. Have shotgun, will travel!


----------

